# PENN 114 Wide??



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

I just purchsed a 113 HLW and a Diawa SLD 30 single speed for boat fishing. I have a #40-#80 heavy rod with roller guides that I want to set up as a shark rod for bigger sharks and I don't have a reel for it yet. I was wondering if a 114 wide would hold enough #80 mono on it? 

I would get a regular Senator but the dang gear ratio is so slow. I like the Special Senators better because the have a faster retrieve. 

Does anyone know how many yards of #80 mono will go on a PENN 114 wide.. Thanks in advance for any info. This rod is also going to be used from a boat and not from the beach so I really won't need the line capacity to get out to the 3rd gut or anything..


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*6/0 wide*

The 6/0 wide is a great reel. Gundocter has done some line capacity test though and found a regular 6/0 sp holds just about as much line, about 325-350yrds.

I fish a 6/0 wide with 60lb line and it works great for me. In my opion if your going to fish 80lb mono all the way with no super braid backing you need to have at least a 9/0 or even better a 12/0.

Most of my riggs now are 4/0 wades with 40lb mono. They're just easier for the wife and kids to handle.

It's realy all in what your fishing for, a 4/0 will handle most anything you hook in close but if you going for larger shark you'd better go heavy. Just how heavy? Well thats up to you and your wallet!:dance:


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Sharkhunter said:


> The 6/0 wide is a great reel. Gundocter has done some line capacity test though and found a regular 6/0 sp holds just about as much line, about 325-350yrds.
> 
> I fish a 6/0 wide with 60lb line and it works great for me. In my opion if your going to fish 80lb mono all the way with no super braid backing you need to have at least a 9/0 or even better a 12/0.
> 
> ...


Thanks sharkhunter. After reading your reply and after hearing a couple other shark fisherman say pretty much the same thing I think I will get the 114 wide and put #60 mono on it. It should hold a pretty good jag of #60 mono and that should do fine. I will be able to have plenty of line to fight anything I have hooked. I'm guessing the drag on the 114 wide is pretty good. I read somewhere that the 113H has some special drag that come stock with it?? I think it was called "Versa Drag" or something like that..

So with that said, will the 114 wide handle #250 sharks with the darg they have and #60 mono??? Thanks again in advance for helping a new guy to the sharking world..Adios'


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

hogginhank said:


> I just purchsed a 113 HLW and a Diawa SLD 30 single speed for boat fishing. I have a #40-#80 heavy rod with roller guides that I want to set up as a shark rod for bigger sharks and I don't have a reel for it yet. I was wondering if a 114 wide would hold enough #80 mono on it?
> 
> I would get a regular Senator but the dang gear ratio is so slow. I like the Special Senators better because the have a faster retrieve.
> 
> Does anyone know how many yards of #80 mono will go on a PENN 114 wide.. Thanks in advance for any info. This rod is also going to be used from a boat and not from the beach so I really won't need the line capacity to get out to the 3rd gut or anything..


Hank, just because the gear ratio is low, don't mean the big senators won't reel in line just as fast as the special senators. With both reels full, a 9/0 reels in the same amount of line with each turn of the handle as a 6/0W does. A 12/0 is even faster.
The bigger the spool is in diameter, the faster line comes in. It takes a heck of a lot faster retrieve ratio, to make up for a little increase in spool diameter.

80# is stretching a 6/0W, but it will work if you are in a boat. Off the beach, 80# is for 12/0s.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks gundoctor. Do you know how many yards of #80 mono the 114 wide will hold??

Do you think I would be alright with just using #60 mono on the 114 wide for sharks from a boat or would the #80 give me the extra strength to horse them in a little more?? I of course have the appropriate leaders that I make that have 7' to 9' of #250 mono and about a foot of #240 single strand wire and #220 swivels and 16/0 Circle hooks .. Thanks again for all the helpful info.. Y'all really rock..


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

hogginhank said:


> Thanks gundoctor. Do you know how many yards of #80 mono the 114 wide will hold??
> *I tried to edit the post above but it wouldn't let me. I read on charkbait.com that the 114 wide will hold about 375 yards of #80 mono..That will be plenty of line for the depths I will be fishing from a boat. And if the shark is big enough and wants to head to Mexico then we can just untie and follow..*


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

A 6/0W should hold about 3/4 of a 1# spool of line. You can find out how much that is by looking at a 1# spool of 80 at Academy. Then just do the math.
I think you would be better off with 50# on your 6/0W. 60# or 80# is just going to cut the length of line on the spool and your drag ain't really up to much more than 50# against a fish that makes long hard runs. It won't stand that kind of heat without giving up. If it was bottom dwellers like amber jack or grouper that don't make long runs, you could get away with it. With shark, I don't think so, they run too hard for too far.


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

gundoctor said:


> A 6/0W should hold about 3/4 of a 1# spool of line. You can find out how much that is by looking at a 1# spool of 80 at Academy. Then just do the math.
> I think you would be better off with 50# on your 6/0W. 60# or 80# is just going to cut the length of line on the spool and your drag ain't really up to much more than 50# against a fish that makes long hard runs. It won't stand that kind of heat without giving up. If it was bottom dwellers like amber jack or grouper that don't make long runs, you could get away with it. With shark, I don't think so, they run too hard for too far.


*Then #50 it will be..*

Thanks for the input. I have a whole new spool of 1090 yards of #50 Big Game that I can use to put on the new reel. I just found a NEW 114 wide for $140.99 on the net. It comes out to $152 with shipping..Thats about $22 cheaper than anywhere else that I have looked. It has been ordered:fishy: . Thanks gundoctor..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

hogginhank said:


> I just found a NEW 114 wide for $140.99 on the net. It comes out to $152 with shipping..Thats about $22 cheaper than anywhere else that I have looked.


Hey, mind sharing the link? That's a good price!


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

thats a little high for that reel ive seen it cheaper


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

Penn - Special Senator 114H 6/0 Aluminum Reel$124.99Catalog # 477837348In stock - usually ships on the next business day (Mon. - Fri.)







Free Shipping & Handling* on qualifying orders over $100







No Sales Tax


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Fabian, he's got a 114HLW, it's a 6/0 wide.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

says 113hwl says 114w so i think if he does have the 114w this is a better deal


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Hey, mind sharing the link? That's a good price!


Here is the link to the page with all the reel they carry. They are actually a Knife website??

And they have the 114H that fabian mentioned for $118.

The cheapest I found a 114 HLW[ 6/0 WIDE ] before this site was around $167...Most are $169.99

$140 is a REALLY good price..

Main page 



http://discountsupplyunlimited.com/specials.html





114 HLW link

http://discountsupplyunlimited.com/penn_reels_senator_ii_reel_114hlw.html


----------

